# If you are a doctor, consider moving to Napier



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Napier is in desperate need of more doctors. In the practice I am a patient of 6 doctors have left and so far they have only managed to replace 1.
It seems that Auckland is the preferred choice, however Napier has a lot to offer, great climate, very affordable housing, good schools and good quality of life.


----------



## 255720dp (Jul 5, 2016)

No position for Ophthalmologist tho.


----------

